# Sticky  A list of "Made in Germany" Watch Companies



## sduford

Hi folks, over the holidays I endeavoured to create a list of "Made in Germany" watch brands. I thought I would find about 25 but I ended up with 92! In the process I discovered many delightful boutique brands that make beautiful watches.

The list that is in the "stickies" up here was great help, but it includes many companies that no longer exist, many that make their watches in Switzerland or Asia, and some manufacturers that make watch parts but do not sell to the public. I limited my list to active "Made In Germany" brands that sell retail and/or direct to the consumer. If you see any that are not actually "Made in Germany" or if I missed any brand, please do let me know!

Edit: Since eventually I will no longer be able to edit this post, I'm also maintaining the list here.

A. Lange & Söhne
A. Mantei
Alexander Shorokhoff
Almanus 
Archimede (Ickler)
Arctos Elite
Aristo
Askania Uhren 
Autran & Viala (Ickler)
Blancier (Lottermann & Söhne)
Botta Design
Brior Uhren
Bruno Söhnle
Christian Klings
Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
C.H. Wolf Glashütte
Costro
Damasko
Defakto (Ickler)
Deutsche Uhrenfabrik
Dievas 
D. Dornblüth & Söhn
D. Malchert Quedlindburg
Dugena
Elysee
Erbprinz (Aristo)
Erwin Sattler
Gardé Ruhla Uhren
Genesis
Genius 1953 
George J. Von Burg
Germano & Walter
Glashütte Original
Greve Uhrendesign
Hacher Watches
Henschel Hamburg
Hummel Uhren
Jacques Etoile 
Jochen Benzinger
Junghans
Junkers (PointTec)
Kaventsmann Watches
Kemmner Watches
Kienzle Uhren
Kronsegler
Kudoke
Laco 
Lang & Heyne
Lehmann Uhren
Leinfelder Uhren
Leumas Köln 
Limes (Ickler)
Lowin Cologne 
Maximilian (PointTec)
Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
MeisterSinger 
Mercure
Messerschmitt (Aristo)
Moritz Grossmann Glashütte 
Muhle-Glashütte
M.Schneider & Co
Nauticfish
Neuhaus
Nienaber Bünde
Niessing
Nivrel
Nomos
Ornatus Watches
Philippe Rosen
Rainer Brand
Schäuble & Söhne
Schauer
Schaumburg Watch
Sinn-Spezialuhren 
Stefan Kudoke Watches
Sternberg Uhren
Stowa
Temption Watches
Thomas Ninchritz
Torsten Nagengast Timeline
Tourby
Tutima Glashütte 
Union Gashütte
Uhrenwerft Hamburg
UTS München
Vintage VDB
Volker Vyskocil
Vollmer (Aristo)
Walther
Wempe
Wilhelm Rieber 
Zeppelin (PointTec)
Zib Uhrenatelier


----------



## CM HUNTER

That stickies list is way overdue for a cleanup. I've been saying so for a couple of years now. Glad you updated it. I'll look it over. I've taken the time to do a list myself, so I'll see how your gels with mine.


----------



## Longjean

Thanks, very useful information.


----------



## jonathanp77

Well done! Thank you for putting together an updated list. I was looking for this.


----------



## Armchair

Brilliant, thanks for taking the time to do this. I think Marcello C is still in business: http://marcelloc-watches.com

This Glashutte firm is news to me: C. H. Wolf


----------



## sduford

Armchair said:


> Brilliant, thanks for taking the time to do this. I think Marcello C is still in business: http://marcelloc-watches.com
> 
> This Glashutte firm is news to me: C. H. Wolf


 Yeah I looked at Marcello and it is an interesting brand, but it seems to be a US company that sells "Swiss Made" watches? Am I wrong?

The "About" page says they are US-based and started in Minnesota. Some of the watches have "Swiss Made" on the dial...


----------



## CM HUNTER

My list tends to be more a more focused one. The amount of Germany in my watch may matter more to me than the average buyer. Still, this new list is a far cleaner effort than the sloppily done sticky, and at least helps to avoid some of the more Swiss/Asian-than-German brands as well as the altogether defunct ones.


----------



## Armchair

sduford said:


> Yeah I looked at Marcello and it is an interesting brand, but it seems to be a US company that sells "Swiss Made" watches? Am I wrong?
> 
> The "About" page says they are US-based and started in Minnesota. Some of the watches have "Swiss Made" on the dial...


I found the proper website: http://www.marcelloc.de. You are right about the 'Swiss Made' though.


----------



## sduford

CM HUNTER said:


> My list tends to be more a more focused one. The amount of Germany in my watch may matter more to me than the average buyer. Still, this new list is a far cleaner effort than the sloppily done sticky, and at least helps to avoid some of the more Swiss/Asian-than-German brands as well as the altogether defunct ones.


Thanks, that was my objective! And if the mod-gods want to place my list in the "sticky", I'm all for it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I didn't see Daniel Malchert on that list. I don't know the current state of his product line and sales, but a year ago, he was getting press for his first wristwatch, based on the Nomos Alpha:

D. Malchert - Uhren aus Quedlinburg

Edit to add: fantastic list, a very valuable resource. Thank you for your hard work and for sharing it with us!


----------



## sduford

watchcrank said:


> I didn't see Daniel Malchert on that list. I don't know the current state of his product line and sales, but a year ago, he was getting press for his first wristwatch, based on the Nomos Alpha:
> 
> D. Malchert - Uhren aus Quedlinburg
> 
> Edit to add: fantastic list, a very valuable resource. Thank you for your hard work and for sharing it with us!


Thanks a lot! Very interesting watch, I've added it to the list.


----------



## uhrentot

Great list 
got one more for it
Sternberg-Uhren|Sternberg


----------



## sduford

uhrentot said:


> Great list
> got one more for it
> Sternberg-Uhren|Sternberg


Thanks! Looks nice, is it just getting off the ground? Most models are "still in development".

I've added it to the list.


----------



## omeglycine

So...are we to consider this a buying checklist? Because that was my first thought 

In all seriousness, thank you for taking the time to put this together and for sharing.


----------



## sduford

omeglycine said:


> So...are we to consider this a buying checklist? Because that was my first thought
> 
> In all seriousness, thank you for taking the time to put this together and for sharing.


If you are billionaire who loves German watches, why not?


----------



## Armchair

Whoa, that's a long shopping list! :-d


----------



## watchloco

+1 for Junkers as it got me into watch buying/collecting!


----------



## Squirrelly

watchloco said:


> +1 for Junkers as it got me into watch buying/collecting!


I just received a new Junkers G38 in the mail from a vendor in the Netherlands...







I don't surf into the "German" forum often so I have a question - My new Junkers G38 is apparently assembled in Germany but it has a Miyota quartz movement. So, are there purists around here who don't consider this a "German" watch?


----------



## CM HUNTER

Squirrelly said:


> I just received a new Junkers G38 in the mail from a vendor in the Netherlands...
> View attachment 2558122
> 
> I don't surf into the "German" forum often so I have a question - My new Junkers G38 is apparently assembled in Germany but it has a Miyota quartz movement. So, are there purists around here who don't consider this a "German" watch?


There has been a number of threads on this topic.

Many German Made watches have Swiss or Japanese Made movements in them. The real question to ask is how about the rest of the watch? You say the Junkers is assembled in Germany. That to me is more telling than anything else. German assembled isn't German Made. If a watch has a Japanese or Swiss movement, yet the dial, or case, etc... is made in Germany or sourced from Germany, than that watch would carry the German Made tag. As with most things, there are different levels. But assembled is just assembled.


----------



## sduford

Apparently somebody reported my list of German brands as SPAM on Google+ so it is currently only visible to me while I dispute the claim.

So to make sure everybody can still access the list, I edited the OP to include it in full. Hope it's OK with the mods.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

sduford said:


> Apparently somebody reported my list of German brands as SPAM on Goggle+ so it is currently only visible to me while I dispute the claim.


Probably some Germasian mushroom brand which was rightfully absent from your list is trying to keep people from viewing a list of real German brands. :-|


----------



## CM HUNTER

watchcrank said:


> Probably some Germasian mushroom brand which was rightfully absent from your list is trying to keep people from viewing a list of real German brands. :-|


+1👍


----------



## omeglycine

Erwin Sattler http://www.erwinsattler.de/willkommen.html

Another for the list.


----------



## sduford

omeglycine said:


> Erwin Sattler Willkommen bei ERWIN SATTLER: Erwin Sattler
> 
> Another for the list.


Thanks, they make beautiful clocks and watches. Added to the list.


----------



## jonathanp77

omeglycine said:


> Erwin Sattler Willkommen bei ERWIN SATTLER: Erwin Sattler
> 
> Another for the list.


If I had these, I would stare and admire it all day.
Rotalis 30, 60: Erwin Sattler
Troja 16 M: Erwin Sattler


----------



## Ddorf

Thank you very much for this well done list. I am from Germany and I have not heard of all of them before. Great research|>
I miss the Ornatus watches from Düsseldorf on the list.


----------



## sduford

Ddorf said:


> Thank you very much for this well done list. I am from Germany and I have not heard of all of them before. Great research|>
> I miss the Ornatus watches from Düsseldorf on the list.


Thanks for the kind words and I added Ornatus to the list which now stands at 92 brands. Ornatus sure does beautiful silver engraving and at very reasonable prices. http://ornatuswatches.com/

Looks like they are using the same case supplier as Tourby? They are very similar and they use the exact same nomenclature.


----------



## Neeko

A job well done, thanks for your time and efforts and for sharing with us!


----------



## alfred.newman

Thanks for assembling the list and for the job well done. |>


----------



## sduford

Just added B. Junge & Söhne so the list now stands at 96 brands.

A. Lange & Söhne
A. Mantei
Alexander Shorokhoff
Almanus 
Archimede (Ickler)
Arctos Elite
Aristo
Askania Uhren 
Autran & Viala (Ickler)
B. Junge & Söhne
Blancier (Lottermann & Söhne)
Botta Design
Brior Uhren
Bruno Söhnle
Christian Klings
Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
C.H. Wolf Glashütte
Costro
Damasko
Defakto (Ickler)
Deutsche Uhrenfabrik(DUFA)
Dievas 
D. Dornblüth & Söhn
D. Malchert Quedlinburg
Dugena
Elysee
Erbprinz (Aristo)
Erwin Sattler
Gardé Ruhla Uhren
Genesis
Genius 1953 
George J. Von Burg
Germano & Walter
Glashütte Original
Greve Uhrendesign
Guinand Watches
Hacher Watches
Henschel Hamburg
Hummel Uhren
Jacques Etoile 
Jochen Benzinger
Junghans
Junkers (PointTec)
Kaventsmann Watches
Kemmner Watches
Kienzle Uhren
Kronsegler
Kudoke
Laco 
Lang & Heyne
Lehmann Uhren
Leinfelder Uhren
Leumas Köln 
Limes (Ickler)
Lowin Cologne
Lang & Heyne
Marcello C
Maximilian (PointTec)
Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
MeisterSinger 
Mercure
Messerschmitt (Aristo)
Moritz Grossmann Glashütte 
Muhle-Glashütte
M.Schneider & Co
Nauticfish
Neuhaus
Nienaber Bünde
Niessing
Nivrel
Nomos
Ornatus Watches
Philippe Rosen
Rainer Brand
Schäuble & Söhne
Schauer
Schaumburg Watch
Sinn-Spezialuhren 
Stefan Kudoke Watches
Sternberg Uhren
Stowa
Temption Watches
Thomas Ninchritz
Torsten Nagengast Timeline
Tourby
Tutima Glashütte 
Union Gashütte
Uhrenwerft Hamburg
UTS München
Vintage VDB
Volker Vyskocil
Vollmer (Aristo)
Walther
Wempe
Wilhelm Rieber 
Zeppelin (PointTec)
Zib Uhrenatelier


----------



## Ed.YANG

Hmmm... i wonder does REGENT considered as... MIG?
Die brandneue REGENT Made in Germany-Linie


----------



## FrozenTime

The German magazine "Armbanduhren" had a listing of "Made in Germany" brands in their september 2014 issue, from there you can add:

Abeler & Söhne, (Home - Abeler & Söhne)

Bethge & Söhne, (Richard Bethge GmbH - Uhren und Zifferblätter)
Bigert & Funk, (BIEGERT & FUNK - DESIGNSTUDIO)
Boehm, (Boehm-Uhren)
Borgward, (BORGWARD Zeitmanufaktur - Handgefertigte, limitierte Uhren: Uhren)

Efrico, (Artikel | Richthofen-Uhren)
Engelhardt, (www.engelhardt-uhren.de | Traditionsbewusste und geschichtsträchtige Uhrenmarke)

Fischer & Cie, (Maßuhrenmanufaktur Fischer&Cie. I Individuelle Armbanduhren)
Flüthe, (www.fluethe.de)

Grieb & Benzinger, (www.grieb-benziger.com)

H. F. Bauer, (Astrath)
Hanhart, (Hanhart Chronographen)
Heinecke, (www.juvelier-heinecke.de)
Hemess, (C. H. Wolf)

J. B. Giacchino, (JB Gioacchino - Chronograph - Valjoux 7750 - Unitas - doctor´s watch - Uhr - Uhren - watch - watches - Pulsuhr - Pulsuhren - Armbanduhr - Armbanduhren)
Jaeger & Benzinger, (www.jaeger-benziger.de)

Lotos, (LOTOSGOLD)
Lottermann & Söhne, (Willkommen bei Lottermann & SÃ¶hne)

Mitschele Watch Factory, (Mitschele Uhren und Schmuck)

RHL Perfect Time, (Kultuhri - Die faszinierende Welt der Uhren)
Rolf Lang, (Homepage | Rolf Lang Uhren Dresden)
Rundenmeister, (RundenMeister - Mechanical Watches)

Scalfaro, (SCALFARO WATCH CO. - SCALFARO - WATCHES FOR ENTHUSIASTS)
Slow Watches, (www.slow-watches.com)
*Steinhart, (Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren fÃ¼r Liebhaber)

Uhr-kraft, (UHR-KRAFT - Time to be different.)
*Unique Time, (unique-time.de)

Vertigo, (www.vertigo-die-uhren.de)

Windecker, (Windecker Uhrmacher · Juwelier Oberursel)

York (Home | YORK Watches)

Brands marked * doesn't assemble any of their watches themselves, then again neither does Meistersinger which is on your list. 
Up until now Meistersinger has been assembled by Synergies Horlogiérs in Switzerland, i'm not sure if they still are since 
SH was acquiered by Chr. Ward last year.

(All information is copied from "Armbanduhren" magazine).

I hope nothing is doubled, it's quite a list by now, you've done great work!


----------



## CM HUNTER

The fact that you're adding an * by the company is going against what this list really is. Doing that makes it no better than the worthless list that is a sticky at the top of the German forum. The one that has been put together here by the OP is of companies that actually produce product in Germany, not just ones that are based there. Again it's MADE in Germany.


----------



## sduford

Thanks, as CM pointed out some if these don't qualify and some I already have, but I'll be sure to update my list. We'll be going well past 100 with these. Not sure why this hasn't been made a sticky yet...


----------



## FrozenTime

CM HUNTER said:


> The fact that you're adding an * by the company is going against what this list really is. Doing that makes it no better than the worthless list that is a sticky at the top of the German forum. The one that has been put together here by the OP is of companies that actually produce product in Germany, not just ones that are based there. Again it's MADE in Germany.


As i said : Brands marked * doesn't assemble ANY of their watches themselves, then again NEITHER DOES MEISTERSINGER which is on the list.
The *asterixed brands was added because Meistersinger already was on the list, Meistersinger assemble their watches in Switzerland.

ALL the others are assembling SOME OR ALL of their watches in Germany according to the renown German magazine "Armbanduhren". 
They also design and service their watches in Germany, the question is WHAT is the criteria for calling it "Made in Germany".

There is no difference between for instance Brior, (which is on sdufords great list), or Hanhart, (which is not), they all do everything in Germany except making the movement.
The same with Jacques Etoile, (on the list), vs. J. B. Gioacchino, (not), design, finish, assembling, packaging and servicing in Germany.

It's a jungle out there! 
Great work sduford!


----------



## FrozenTime

To hopefully clarify things more, these are the brands that at least has some watches where "everything", (design, movement, parts, finish, assembling, packaging and servicing), are done in Germany:

A. Lange & Söhne
Alexander Shorokoff
B. Junge & Söhne
Bruno Söhnle

Christian Klings
Damasko
D. Dornblüth & Sohn
Erwin Sattler
Glashütte Original

Grieb & Benzinger
Lang & Heyne
Lehmann
Leinfelder Uhren
Lottermann & Söhne

Moritz Grossmann
Mühle-Glashütte
Möckel
Nomos Glashütte
Rolf Lang Dresden

Sinn Spezialuhren
Thomas Ninchritz
Tutima Glashütte
Volker Vyskocil
Wilhelm Rieber

- just added a brand that i forgot in the previous list, Möckel (www.uhren-moeckel.de) which also qualifies to THIS list!


----------



## sduford

OK, I've updated the list with the information contributed by FrozenTime. Now many of these that were not identified with an * were in fact also not Made in Germany. One appeared to be Chinese and several were Swiss Made. Some were not watch companies but people who restore watches.

I have to admit I didn't realise that MeisterSinger and Jacques Etoiles were not made in Germany, I have removed them from the list. I was sad to remove MeisterSinger as it is one of my favourite German brands. The list now stands at 107 "Made in Germany" brands. Since I can't edit the OP anymore, here's the latest list (I maintain the list here):

A. Lange & Söhne
A. Mantei
Abeler & Söhne
Alexander Shorokhoff
Almanus 
Archimede (Ickler)
Arctos Elite
Aristo
Askania Uhren 
Autran & Viala (Ickler)
B. Junge & Söhne
Blancier (Lottermann & Söhne)
Boehm Uhren
Borgward
Botta Design
Brior Uhren
Bruno Söhnle
C.H. Wolf Glashütte
Christian Klings
Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
Costro
Damasko
Defakto (Ickler)
Deutsche Uhrenfabrik(DUFA)
Dievas 
D. Dornblüth & Söhn
D. Malchert Quedlinburg
Dugena
Elysee
Erbprinz (Aristo)
Erwin Sattler
Fischer & Cie
Flüthe
Gardé Ruhla Uhren
Genesis
Genius 1953 
George J. Von Burg
Germano & Walter
Glashütte Original
Greve Uhrendesign
Guinand Watches
H.F. Bauer (Astrath)
Hacher Watches
Henschel Hamburg
Hummel Uhren
J.B. Gioacchino
Jochen Benzinger
Junghans
Junkers (PointTec)
Kaventsmann Watches
Kemmner Watches
Kienzle Uhren
Kronsegler
Kudoke
Laco 
Lang & Heyne
Lehmann Uhren
Leinfelder Uhren
Leumas Köln 
Limes (Ickler)
Lowin Cologne
Marcello C
Maximilian (PointTec)
Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
Mercure
Messerschmitt (Aristo)
Moritz Grossmann Glashütte
Möckel Uhren
Muhle-Glashütte
M.Schneider & Co
Nauticfish
Neuhaus
Nienaber Bünde
Niessing
Nivrel
Nomos Glashütte
Ornatus Watches
Philippe Rosen
Rainer Brand
Richthofen Uhren
Rolf-Lang Dresden
Schäuble & Söhne
Schauer
Schaumburg Watch
Sinn-Spezialuhren 
Stefan Kudoke Watches
Sternberg Uhren
Stowa
Temption Watches
Thomas Ninchritz
Torsten Nagengast Timeline
Tourby
Tutima Glashütte
UHR-KRAFT
Uhrenwerft Hamburg
Union Gashütte
UTS München
Vintage VDB
Volker Vyskocil
Vollmer (Aristo)
Walther
Wempe
Wilhelm Rieber
Windecker & Sons
York Watches
Zeppelin (PointTec)
Zib Uhrenatelier


----------



## sduford

Deleted, duplicate post.


----------



## Quartersawn

Am I mistaken or is Hanhart not on the list?

From Andere zeigen die Zeit an, Hanhart misst sie / Hanhart : "Development, design and production as well as distribution are located in Gütenbach in the black forest in Germany"

They are wonderfully made watches with (often modified) Swiss movements and Fricker cases. Look at the photograph carefully and you will see the hands are bead blasted to match the case. The chrono hand is gracefully bent at the tip to clear the crystal as is the minute hand (although that is not visible in that photo). The bezel action is the best of any I've tried, it turns as if on butter and holds solidly when set. The back says "Made in Germany" except that it says it in German.


----------



## sduford

No it's not on the list because when I looked at their website I saw "Swiss Made" on the dials. But looking at it again, I see that the Primus collection is "Swiss Made' but the pocket watches are "Made In Germany" and the Pioneer collection doesn't say.

So based on the fact that at least some of their watches are "Made in Germany", I will add them, thanks.

----------------------------------------------------

Here's a list of some 108+ German brands. Feel free to send me a note if I missed any. I'm only interested in brands that are "Made In Germany", not German-based companies that make their watches in Switzerland or Asia.
A. Lange & Söhne
A. Mantei
Abeler & Söhne
Alexander Shorokhoff
Almanus 
Archimede (Ickler)
Arctos Elite
Aristo
Askania Uhren 
Autran & Viala (Ickler)
B. Junge & Söhne
Blancier (Lottermann & Söhne)
Boehm Uhren
Borgward
Botta Design
Brior Uhren
Bruno Söhnle
C.H. Wolf Glashütte
Christian Klings
Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
Costro
Damasko
Defakto (Ickler)
Deutsche Uhrenfabrik(DUFA)
Dievas 
D. Dornblüth & Söhn
D. Malchert Quedlinburg
Dugena
Elysee
Erbprinz (Aristo)
Erwin Sattler
Fischer & Cie
Flüthe
Gardé Ruhla Uhren
Genesis
Genius 1953 
George J. Von Burg
Germano & Walter
Glashütte Original
Greve Uhrendesign
Guinand Watches
H.F. Bauer (Astrath)
Hacher Watches
Hanhart
Henschel Hamburg
Hummel Uhren
J.B. Gioacchino
Jochen Benzinger
Junghans
Junkers (PointTec)
Kaventsmann Watches
Kemmner Watches
Kienzle Uhren
Kronsegler
Kudoke
Laco 
Lang & Heyne
Lehmann Uhren
Leinfelder Uhren
Leumas Köln 
Limes (Ickler)
Lowin Cologne
Marcello C
Maximilian (PointTec)
Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
Mercure
Messerschmitt (Aristo)
Moritz Grossmann Glashütte
Möckel Uhren
Muhle-Glashütte
Nauticfish
Neuhaus
Nienaber Bünde
Niessing
Nivrel
Nomos Glashütte
Ornatus Watches
Philippe Rosen
Rainer Brand
Richthofen Uhren
Rolf-Lang Dresden
Schäuble & Söhne
Schauer
Schaumburg Watch
Sinn-Spezialuhren 
Stefan Kudoke Watches
Sternberg Uhren
Stowa
Temption Watches
Thomas Ninchritz
Torsten Nagengast Timeline
Tourby
Tutima Glashütte
UHR-KRAFT
Uhrenwerft Hamburg
Union Gashütte
UTS München
Vintage VDB
Volker Vyskocil
Vollmer (Aristo)
Walther
Wempe
Wilhelm Rieber
Windecker & Sons
York Watches
Zeppelin (PointTec)
Zib Uhrenatelier


----------



## CM HUNTER

Seems the M. Schneider & Co. link didn't last very long. Redirects to a search type of site.


----------



## sduford

CM HUNTER said:


> Seems the M. Schneider & Co. link didn't last very long. Redirects to a search type of site.


Removed


----------



## FrozenTime

sduford said:


> OK, I've updated the list with the information contributed by FrozenTime. Now many of these that were not identified with an * were in fact also not Made in Germany. One appeared to be Chinese and several were Swiss Made. Some were not watch companies but people who restore watches.
> 
> I have to admit I didn't realise that MeisterSinger and Jacques Etoiles were not made in Germany, I have removed them from the list. I was sad to remove MeisterSinger as it is one of my favourite German brands. The list now stands at 107 "Made in Germany" brands. Since I can't edit the OP anymore, here's the latest list (I maintain the list here):
> 
> What a fantastic job sduford!
> 
> I'm sure you can put Jacques Etoile back on your list, as i wrote; they do "design, finish, assembling, packaging and servicing in Germany" and i've just googled the name and several of their watches has Made in Germany on them just as Armbanduhren magazine says.


----------



## lxxrr

Why doesnt Nomos have their own section?


----------



## StufflerMike

lxxrr said:


> Why doesnt Nomos have their own section?


Why hi-jacking a thread ?


----------



## fmattes

Bifora www.bifora.eu


----------



## Uhrmensch

Great list(s); Kleber Uhrenatelier Kleber-Uhrenatelier should probably be on there as well.
Rgds


----------



## Armchair

Here's a map of German watch manufacturers, courtesy of Watchtime.net. The map is a bit more interactive if you follow the link.










Special Deutsche Uhrenmarken » Das Uhren Portal: Watchtime.net


----------



## omeglycine

Oh no, they listed Steinhart! 

Thanks for sharing the link and map. Perfect addition to this thread.


----------



## DonQuixote

Awesome link, thank you sir.



Armchair said:


> Here's a map of German watch manufacturers, courtesy of Watchtime.net. The map is a bit more interactive if you follow the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Deutsche Uhrenmarken » Das Uhren Portal: Watchtime.net


----------



## StufflerMike

Kudoke moved from Frankfurt/Oder to Dresden. Watchtime should have known better. The only thing they had to do was to look up his web site

KUDOKE Uhren
Owner Stefan Kudoke
Heinrichstr. 8

01097 Dresden


----------



## titov

sduford said:


> I have to admit I didn't realise that MeisterSinger and Jacques Etoiles were not made in Germany, I have removed them from the list. I was sad to remove MeisterSinger as it is one of my favourite German brands. The list now stands at 107 "Made in Germany" brands. Since I can't edit the OP anymore, here's the latest list (I maintain the list here)


Great list you made, no doubt. One thing tho, your link to the list doesn't seem to work anymore.

btw, which watches are reasonably priced and use in-house or German movements?


----------



## MNAV

Great List, thanks for the time you put on this, very useful


----------



## rontool

I don't see Hanhart on the list, but otherwise it is great!


----------



## dbrumbach

Wow, great list, it's actually more than I expected.


----------



## watchapple

Armchair said:


> Here's a map of German watch manufacturers, courtesy of Watchtime.net. The map is a bit more interactive if you follow the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Deutsche Uhrenmarken » Das Uhren Portal: Watchtime.net


Great link, very useful. thank you. I feel most of them is German Brand. just few of them can count as "Made in Germany"
it is no good for this industry. better to set up some requirment ( just like Switzerland )


----------



## CM HUNTER

watchapple said:


> Great link, very useful. thank you. I feel most of them is German Brand. just few of them can count as "Made in Germany"
> it is no good for this industry. better to set up some requirment ( just like Switzerland )


Actually, the sole purpose of this revised thread is to list German companies that have established manufacturing facilities. A list of over 100 companies is pretty impressive, no?

Swiss "standards" allows for plenty of micro brands to claim Swiss Made even though the watches are only Swiss assembled, with majority of materials being Asian produced.

German standards are in place to protect the pride of Made In Germany. For example, try claiming Glashuette without the majority of your watch being manufactured there, and you wind up in court.


----------



## bowxser

what' top 3 in your mind?


----------



## Higs

Schuhren?


----------



## timeisnow

A. Lange and Söhne is the top German brand. I hope to buy a Glashutte original in the near future 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timeisnow

DonQuixote said:


> Awesome link, thank you sir.


Thistle map is pretty cool, thanks for sharing

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8

I like this list. 


FrozenTime said:


> To hopefully clarify things more, these are the brands that at least has some watches where "everything", (design, movement, parts, finish, assembling, packaging and servicing), are done in Germany:
> 
> A. Lange & Söhne
> Alexander Shorokoff
> B. Junge & Söhne
> Bruno Söhnle
> 
> Christian Klings
> Damasko
> D. Dornblüth & Sohn
> Erwin Sattler
> Glashütte Original
> 
> Grieb & Benzinger
> Lang & Heyne
> Lehmann
> Leinfelder Uhren
> Lottermann & Söhne
> 
> Moritz Grossmann
> Mühle-Glashütte
> Möckel
> Nomos Glashütte
> Rolf Lang Dresden
> 
> Sinn Spezialuhren
> Thomas Ninchritz
> Tutima Glashütte
> Volker Vyskocil
> Wilhelm Rieber
> 
> - just added a brand that i forgot in the previous list, Möckel (www.uhren-moeckel.de) which also qualifies to THIS list!


----------



## omeglycine

roccoq123 said:


> Good to know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's for sale? Hopefully something German.


----------



## WatchBro84

*Manufaktur Waldhoff *
Alledgedly owned by Manfred Starck Uhren of Pforzheim


----------



## tonester99

thanks for this list. I've been on a hunt for German watches lately.


----------



## Ladit

Hentschel Hamburg is a company that makes most of its watches in Germany with an in house movement.
I miss Helberg / H2O on the list.


----------



## OVERBOOSTn

Thank you for the info


----------



## lawtaxi

Well done. New to the game and NO idea so many watch cos in Germany.


----------



## Sajia32

Newcomers to the forum may find this post useful also. It has a (partial) list of German manufacturers divided by price tier:
Original location: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/question-about-german-watch-mfrs-59416-post337230.html#post337230



> I'll start with high end:
> 
> 1. A Lange
> 2. Glashütte Original
> 3. Dornblüth
> 4. Chronoswiss
> 5. Wempe
> 6. Lange & Heyne
> 7. Volker Vyskocil
> 8. Jochen Benzinger
> 
> Middle to High
> 1. Schauer
> 2. Union Glashütte
> 3. Rainer Nienaber
> 4. Temption
> 5. Jacques Etoile (has some affordable pieces)
> 6. Tutima
> 7. Rainer Brand
> 8. Hahnhart
> 9. Hentschel
> 10. UTS
> 11. Sothis
> 
> Low to Middle
> 1. Nomos
> 2. Mühle Glashütte
> 4. Junghans
> 5. Damasko
> 6. Sinn (Sinn does have some that move into the higher range)
> 7. Limes
> 8. Heinrich Geisen
> 9. Stowa
> 10. Archimede
> 11. Nivrel (Nivrel has a range of middle to affordable)
> 12. Lindburgh & Benson
> 13. Guinand/Chronosport
> 14. Alpha Time
> 15. Aristo Vollmer
> 16. Laco
> 17. Hacher
> 18. Junkers
> 19. Meistsinger (also has some higher end pieces)


----------



## jordan05

Thank you. Great list. Is this list still up to date?


----------



## StufflerMike

jordan05 said:


> Thank you. Great list. Is this list still up to date?


No.


----------



## aricow

Thanks ! Me i like Junghans cause they continue to produce analog solar wtach


----------



## FubarCle

Thanks for the list. Is Vintage VDB a German Brand? Always loved some of their one off watches. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

I suppose montblanc (even if based in hamburg) is not here since its watches are swiss made. and not because its name is french. 

how about ophion? spanish brand but 30% made in germany it claims.


----------



## omeglycine

Pongster said:


> I suppose montblanc (even if based in hamburg) is not here since its watches are swiss made. and not because its name is french.
> 
> how about ophion? spanish brand but 30% made in germany it claims.


Does not meet requirement to print "Made in Germany" on the dial (or anywhere else). I quite like Ophion, but not meant for this thread/forum.


----------



## Pongster

omeglycine said:


> Does not meet requirement to print "Made in Germany" on the dial (or anywhere else). I quite like Ophion, but not meant for this thread/forum.


i suppose it's OK that they put 70% swiss 30% german on caseback. For as long as they dont say "made in germany".


----------



## WestleyMark

sduford said:


> Hi folks, over the holidays I endeavoured to create a list of "Made in Germany" watch brands. I thought I would find about 25 but I ended up with 92! In the process I discovered many delightful boutique brands that make beautiful watches.
> 
> The list that is in the "stickies" up here was great help, but it includes many companies that no longer exist, many that make their watches in Switzerland or Asia, and some manufacturers that make watch parts but do not sell to the public. I limited my list to active "Made In Germany" brands that sell retail and/or direct to the consumer. If you see any that are not actually "Made in Germany" or if I missed any brand, please do let me know!
> 
> Edit: Since eventually I will no longer be able to edit this post, I'm also maintaining the list here.
> 
> A. Lange & Söhne
> A. Mantei
> Alexander Shorokhoff
> Almanus
> Archimede (Ickler)
> Arctos Elite
> Aristo
> Askania Uhren
> Autran & Viala (Ickler)
> Blancier (Lottermann & Söhne)
> Botta Design
> Brior Uhren
> Bruno Söhnle
> Christian Klings
> Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
> C.H. Wolf Glashütte
> Costro
> Damasko
> Defakto (Ickler)
> Deutsche Uhrenfabrik
> Dievas
> D. Dornblüth & Söhn
> D. Malchert Quedlindburg
> Dugena
> Elysee
> Erbprinz (Aristo)
> Erwin Sattler
> Gardé Ruhla Uhren
> Genesis
> Genius 1953
> George J. Von Burg
> Germano & Walter
> Glashütte Original
> Greve Uhrendesign
> Hacher Watches
> Henschel Hamburg
> Hummel Uhren
> Jacques Etoile
> Jochen Benzinger
> Junghans
> Junkers (PointTec)
> Kaventsmann Watches
> Kemmner Watches
> Kienzle Uhren
> Kronsegler
> Kudoke
> Laco
> Lang & Heyne
> Lehmann Uhren
> Leinfelder Uhren
> Leumas Köln
> Limes (Ickler)
> Lowin Cologne
> Maximilian (PointTec)
> Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
> MeisterSinger
> Mercure
> Messerschmitt (Aristo)
> Moritz Grossmann Glashütte
> Muhle-Glashütte
> M.Schneider & Co
> Nauticfish
> Neuhaus
> Nienaber Bünde
> Niessing
> Nivrel
> Nomos
> Ornatus Watches
> Philippe Rosen
> Rainer Brand
> Schäuble & Söhne
> Schauer
> Schaumburg Watch
> Sinn-Spezialuhren
> Stefan Kudoke Watches
> Sternberg Uhren
> Stowa
> Temption Watches
> Thomas Ninchritz
> Torsten Nagengast Timeline
> Tourby
> Tutima Glashütte
> Union Gashütte
> Uhrenwerft Hamburg
> UTS München
> Vintage VDB
> Volker Vyskocil
> Vollmer (Aristo)
> Walther
> Wempe
> Wilhelm Rieber
> Zeppelin (PointTec)
> Zib Uhrenatelier


Perhaps someone has already commented, but you could add Cornehl to the list.


----------



## Speedy B

Reviving an old thread but have a question. Dugena is listed as German but I’ve seen a chrono that says Swiss Made. Which is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Speedy B said:


> Reviving an old thread but have a question. Dugena is listed as German but I've seen a chrono that says Swiss Made. Which is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


German from 1917 - 1993.


----------



## Speedy B

Ok. Makes sense. So the chrono I saw was after they moved. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

So have the kept the same quality after the move? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Speedy B said:


> So have the kept the same quality after the move?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No clue, Dugena is not in my focus.


----------



## T-Freak

*Marc & Sons* is a watch brand "Made in Germany". They are in Bavaria. The main portfolio is diving watches.










Homepage: MARC & SONS watches - Quality Made in Germany


----------



## 383prr

May I suggest Dekla.


----------



## Earthjade

I was going to say Dekla as well.
Also, what about Circula? A German revival brand.
Their watches are somewhat cheap which lends me to think the are "Made in Germany" on the dial but with Asian parts.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

I wish this thread gets updated. It’s such a nice reference.


----------



## WTSP

Thomas Schnelle is a independent based Munich. See this thread for more details.
Thomas Schnelle project watch


----------



## TJ19

Very nice and I have an Archimede in the watch box.


----------



## Bowkill91

I have a 1979 Bulova that clearly has W. Germany on the Dial a cold war worrier


----------



## WTSP

Another microbrand from an independent watchmaker:
Lowinger - My Work


----------



## mudmud

One update for Marco Lang, he's sold Lang & Heyne and have his own personal brand now.
Marco Lang


----------



## Brianboz

sduford said:


> Hi folks, over the holidays I endeavoured to create a list of "Made in Germany" watch brands. I thought I would find about 25 but I ended up with 92! In the process I discovered many delightful boutique brands that make beautiful watches.
> 
> The list that is in the "stickies" up here was great help, but it includes many companies that no longer exist, many that make their watches in Switzerland or Asia, and some manufacturers that make watch parts but do not sell to the public. I limited my list to active "Made In Germany" brands that sell retail and/or direct to the consumer. If you see any that are not actually "Made in Germany" or if I missed any brand, please do let me know!
> 
> Edit: Since eventually I will no longer be able to edit this post, I'm also maintaining the list here.
> 
> A. Lange & Söhne
> A. Mantei
> Alexander Shorokhoff
> Almanus
> Archimede (Ickler)
> Arctos Elite
> Aristo
> Askania Uhren
> Autran & Viala (Ickler)
> Blancier (Lottermann & Söhne)
> Botta Design
> Brior Uhren
> Bruno Söhnle
> Christian Klings
> Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
> C.H. Wolf Glashütte
> Costro
> Damasko
> Defakto (Ickler)
> Deutsche Uhrenfabrik
> Dievas
> D. Dornblüth & Söhn
> D. Malchert Quedlindburg
> Dugena
> Elysee
> Erbprinz (Aristo)
> Erwin Sattler
> Gardé Ruhla Uhren
> Genesis
> Genius 1953
> George J. Von Burg
> Germano & Walter
> Glashütte Original
> Greve Uhrendesign
> Hacher Watches
> Henschel Hamburg
> Hummel Uhren
> Jacques Etoile
> Jochen Benzinger
> Junghans
> Junkers (PointTec)
> Kaventsmann Watches
> Kemmner Watches
> Kienzle Uhren
> Kronsegler
> Kudoke
> Laco
> Lang & Heyne
> Lehmann Uhren
> Leinfelder Uhren
> Leumas Köln
> Limes (Ickler)
> Lowin Cologne
> Maximilian (PointTec)
> Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
> MeisterSinger
> Mercure
> Messerschmitt (Aristo)
> Moritz Grossmann Glashütte
> Muhle-Glashütte
> M.Schneider & Co
> Nauticfish
> Neuhaus
> Nienaber Bünde
> Niessing
> Nivrel
> Nomos
> Ornatus Watches
> Philippe Rosen
> Rainer Brand
> Schäuble & Söhne
> Schauer
> Schaumburg Watch
> Sinn-Spezialuhren
> Stefan Kudoke Watches
> Sternberg Uhren
> Stowa
> Temption Watches
> Thomas Ninchritz
> Torsten Nagengast Timeline
> Tourby
> Tutima Glashütte
> Union Gashütte
> Uhrenwerft Hamburg
> UTS München
> Vintage VDB
> Volker Vyskocil
> Vollmer (Aristo)
> Walther
> Wempe
> Wilhelm Rieber
> Zeppelin (PointTec)
> Zib Uhrenatelier


Thank you for compiling this list.


----------



## titov

Thomas Ninchritz from Nurenburg was mentioned?






Uhren Ninchritz – feine mechanische Uhren – Nürnberg


Thomas Ninchritz, Uhrmacher in der dritten Generation, schon sein Grossvater mütterlicherseits war Uhrmachermeister, fertigt in einem kleinen Nürnberger Atelier seit kurzer Zeit mechanische Armbanduhren. Aus dem Schweizer Basiswerk ETA 6497-1 bzw. ETA 6498-1 werden durch aufwändige Handarbeit...



www.uhrenmanufaktur-nuernberg.de


----------



## StufflerMike

titov said:


> Thomas Ninchritz from Nurenburg was mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhren Ninchritz – feine mechanische Uhren – Nürnberg
> 
> 
> Thomas Ninchritz, Uhrmacher in der dritten Generation, schon sein Grossvater mütterlicherseits war Uhrmachermeister, fertigt in einem kleinen Nürnberger Atelier seit kurzer Zeit mechanische Armbanduhren. Aus dem Schweizer Basiswerk ETA 6497-1 bzw. ETA 6498-1 werden durch aufwändige Handarbeit...
> 
> 
> 
> www.uhrenmanufaktur-nuernberg.de


Yes, scroll down the list in alphabetic order (T) and you will find Thomas Ninchritz.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Bethge & Sohne, Circula, Dekla, Eza. Also is B. Junge & Sohne still around?


----------



## northside

sduford said:


> Hi folks, over the holidays I endeavoured to create a list of "Made in Germany" watch brands. I thought I would find about 25 but I ended up with 92! In the process I discovered many delightful boutique brands that make beautiful watches.
> 
> The list that is in the "stickies" up here was great help, but it includes many companies that no longer exist, many that make their watches in Switzerland or Asia, and some manufacturers that make watch parts but do not sell to the public. I limited my list to active "Made In Germany" brands that sell retail and/or direct to the consumer. If you see any that are not actually "Made in Germany" or if I missed any brand, please do let me know!
> 
> Edit: Since eventually I will no longer be able to edit this post, I'm also maintaining the list here.
> 
> A. Lange & Söhne
> A. Mantei
> Alexander Shorokhoff
> Almanus
> Archimede (Ickler)
> Arctos Elite
> Aristo
> Askania Uhren
> Autran & Viala (Ickler)
> Blancier (Lottermann & Söhne)
> Botta Design
> Brior Uhren
> Bruno Söhnle
> Christian Klings
> Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
> C.H. Wolf Glashütte
> Costro
> Damasko
> Defakto (Ickler)
> Deutsche Uhrenfabrik
> Dievas
> D. Dornblüth & Söhn
> D. Malchert Quedlindburg
> Dugena
> Elysee
> Erbprinz (Aristo)
> Erwin Sattler
> Gardé Ruhla Uhren
> Genesis
> Genius 1953
> George J. Von Burg
> Germano & Walter
> Glashütte Original
> Greve Uhrendesign
> Hacher Watches
> Henschel Hamburg
> Hummel Uhren
> Jacques Etoile
> Jochen Benzinger
> Junghans
> Junkers (PointTec)
> Kaventsmann Watches
> Kemmner Watches
> Kienzle Uhren
> Kronsegler
> Kudoke
> Laco
> Lang & Heyne
> Lehmann Uhren
> Leinfelder Uhren
> Leumas Köln
> Limes (Ickler)
> Lowin Cologne
> Maximilian (PointTec)
> Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
> MeisterSinger
> Mercure
> Messerschmitt (Aristo)
> Moritz Grossmann Glashütte
> Muhle-Glashütte
> M.Schneider & Co
> Nauticfish
> Neuhaus
> Nienaber Bünde
> Niessing
> Nivrel
> Nomos
> Ornatus Watches
> Philippe Rosen
> Rainer Brand
> Schäuble & Söhne
> Schauer
> Schaumburg Watch
> Sinn-Spezialuhren
> Stefan Kudoke Watches
> Sternberg Uhren
> Stowa
> Temption Watches
> Thomas Ninchritz
> Torsten Nagengast Timeline
> Tourby
> Tutima Glashütte
> Union Gashütte
> Uhrenwerft Hamburg
> UTS München
> Vintage VDB
> Volker Vyskocil
> Vollmer (Aristo)
> Walther
> Wempe
> Wilhelm Rieber
> Zeppelin (PointTec)
> Zib Uhrenatelier


I should point out that Chronoswiss watches were made in Germany up until recent times. All of the older Chronoswiss watches designed by GERDT Lang were made in Germany.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

sduford said:


> Hi folks, over the holidays I endeavoured to create a list of "Made in Germany" watch brands. I thought I would find about 25 but I ended up with 92! In the process I discovered many delightful boutique brands that make beautiful watches.
> 
> The list that is in the "stickies" up here was great help, but it includes many companies that no longer exist, many that make their watches in Switzerland or Asia, and some manufacturers that make watch parts but do not sell to the public. I limited my list to active "Made In Germany" brands that sell retail and/or direct to the consumer. If you see any that are not actually "Made in Germany" or if I missed any brand, please do let me know!
> 
> Edit: Since eventually I will no longer be able to edit this post, I'm also maintaining the list here.
> 
> A. Lange & Söhne
> A. Mantei
> Alexander Shorokhoff
> Almanus
> Archimede (Ickler)
> Arctos Elite
> Aristo
> Askania Uhren
> Autran & Viala (Ickler)
> Blancier (Lottermann & Söhne)
> Botta Design
> Brior Uhren
> Bruno Söhnle
> Christian Klings
> Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
> C.H. Wolf Glashütte
> Costro
> Damasko
> Defakto (Ickler)
> Deutsche Uhrenfabrik
> Dievas
> D. Dornblüth & Söhn
> D. Malchert Quedlindburg
> Dugena
> Elysee
> Erbprinz (Aristo)
> Erwin Sattler
> Gardé Ruhla Uhren
> Genesis
> Genius 1953
> George J. Von Burg
> Germano & Walter
> Glashütte Original
> Greve Uhrendesign
> Hacher Watches
> Henschel Hamburg
> Hummel Uhren
> Jacques Etoile
> Jochen Benzinger
> Junghans
> Junkers (PointTec)
> Kaventsmann Watches
> Kemmner Watches
> Kienzle Uhren
> Kronsegler
> Kudoke
> Laco
> Lang & Heyne
> Lehmann Uhren
> Leinfelder Uhren
> Leumas Köln
> Limes (Ickler)
> Lowin Cologne
> Maximilian (PointTec)
> Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
> MeisterSinger
> Mercure
> Messerschmitt (Aristo)
> Moritz Grossmann Glashütte
> Muhle-Glashütte
> M.Schneider & Co
> Nauticfish
> Neuhaus
> Nienaber Bünde
> Niessing
> Nivrel
> Nomos
> Ornatus Watches
> Philippe Rosen
> Rainer Brand
> Schäuble & Söhne
> Schauer
> Schaumburg Watch
> Sinn-Spezialuhren
> Stefan Kudoke Watches
> Sternberg Uhren
> Stowa
> Temption Watches
> Thomas Ninchritz
> Torsten Nagengast Timeline
> Tourby
> Tutima Glashütte
> Union Gashütte
> Uhrenwerft Hamburg
> UTS München
> Vintage VDB
> Volker Vyskocil
> Vollmer (Aristo)
> Walther
> Wempe
> Wilhelm Rieber
> Zeppelin (PointTec)
> Zib Uhrenatelier


What happened to Steinhart?


----------



## rationaltime

lotsofstufftogo said:


> What happened to Steinhart?


Steinhart watches are Swiss made. It says that on their web site.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

rationaltime said:


> Steinhart watches are Swiss made. It says that on their web site.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Swiss movements like other German watches but made in Germany.
*Steinhart Watches GmbH*
Addresse: Boschstr.6, 86391, Stadtbergen, Germany
Telefon: +49 (0)821 5433800
Fax: +49 (0)821 5433801
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## StufflerMike

lotsofstufftogo said:


> Swiss movements like other German watches but made in Germany.
> *Steinhart Watches GmbH*
> Addresse: Boschstr.6, 86391, Stadtbergen, Germany
> Telefon: +49 (0)821 5433800
> Fax: +49 (0)821 5433801
> Mail: [email protected]


That‘s absolute nonsense. Steinhart watches are Swiss Made. Swiss autohorities wouldn‘t allow Steinhart to print Swiss Made on the dials if the watches are not made in Switzerland. What makes a watch Swiss Made is defined in the 
*Ordinance on the Use of «Switzerland» or «Swiss» for Watches*
of 23 December 1971 (Status as of 1 January 2019).

A watch is considered to be a Swiss watch if:

at least the following elements of its technical development are carried out in Switzerland:

for exclusively mechanical watches: the mechanical construction and prototyping of the watch as a whole,

for watches that are not exclusively mechanical: the mechanical construction and prototyping of the watch as a whole, as well as the design of the printed circuits, the display and the software;

abis. movement is Swiss;
b.its movement is cased up in Switzerland;
c.the final inspection of the watch is conducted by the manufacturer in Switzerland; and
d.at least 60 per cent of the manufacturing costs are incurred in Switzerland.

I suggest you read the ordinance and you‘ll learn that Steinhart watches are Swiss Made according to Swiss law. If Steinhart move their office from Germany to Honolulu their watches will still be Swiss Made.


----------



## TgeekB

lotsofstufftogo said:


> Swiss movements like other German watches but made in Germany.
> *Steinhart Watches GmbH*
> Addresse: Boschstr.6, 86391, Stadtbergen, Germany
> Telefon: +49 (0)821 5433800
> Fax: +49 (0)821 5433801
> Mail: [email protected]


Incorrect


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

TgeekB said:


> Incorrect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Ok


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

StufflerMike said:


> That‘s absolute nonsense. Steinhart watches are Swiss Made. Swiss autohorities wouldn‘t allow Steinhart to print Swiss Made on the dials if the watches are not made in Switzerland. What makes a watch Swiss Made is defined in the
> *Ordinance on the Use of «Switzerland» or «Swiss» for Watches*
> of 23 December 1971 (Status as of 1 January 2019).
> 
> A watch is considered to be a Swiss watch if:
> 
> at least the following elements of its technical development are carried out in Switzerland:
> 
> for exclusively mechanical watches: the mechanical construction and prototyping of the watch as a whole,
> 
> for watches that are not exclusively mechanical: the mechanical construction and prototyping of the watch as a whole, as well as the design of the printed circuits, the display and the software;
> 
> abis. movement is Swiss;
> b.its movement is cased up in Switzerland;
> c.the final inspection of the watch is conducted by the manufacturer in Switzerland; and
> d.at least 60 per cent of the manufacturing costs are incurred in Switzerland.
> 
> I suggest you read the ordinance and you‘ll learn that Steinhart watches are Swiss Made according to Swiss law. If Steinhart move their office from Germany to Honolulu their watches will still be Swiss Made.


Holy crap color me pink.


----------



## TgeekB

lotsofstufftogo said:


> Ok


It’s quite a common mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

sduford said:


> Hi folks, over the holidays I endeavoured to create a list of "Made in Germany" watch brands. I thought I would find about 25 but I ended up with 92! In the process I discovered many delightful boutique brands that make beautiful watches.
> 
> The list that is in the "stickies" up here was great help, but it includes many companies that no longer exist, many that make their watches in Switzerland or Asia, and some manufacturers that make watch parts but do not sell to the public. I limited my list to active "Made In Germany" brands that sell retail and/or direct to the consumer. If you see any that are not actually "Made in Germany" or if I missed any brand, please do let me know!
> 
> Edit: Since eventually I will no longer be able to edit this post, I'm also maintaining the list here.
> 
> A. Lange & Söhne
> A. Mantei
> Alexander Shorokhoff
> Almanus
> Archimede (Ickler)
> Arctos Elite
> Aristo
> Askania Uhren
> Autran & Viala (Ickler)
> Blancier (Lottermann & Söhne)
> Botta Design
> Brior Uhren
> Bruno Söhnle
> Christian Klings
> Churpfälzische UhrenManufactur
> C.H. Wolf Glashütte
> Costro
> Damasko
> Defakto (Ickler)
> Deutsche Uhrenfabrik
> Dievas
> D. Dornblüth & Söhn
> D. Malchert Quedlindburg
> Dugena
> Elysee
> Erbprinz (Aristo)
> Erwin Sattler
> Gardé Ruhla Uhren
> Genesis
> Genius 1953
> George J. Von Burg
> Germano & Walter
> Glashütte Original
> Greve Uhrendesign
> Hacher Watches
> Henschel Hamburg
> Hummel Uhren
> Jacques Etoile
> Jochen Benzinger
> Junghans
> Junkers (PointTec)
> Kaventsmann Watches
> Kemmner Watches
> Kienzle Uhren
> Kronsegler
> Kudoke
> Laco
> Lang & Heyne
> Lehmann Uhren
> Leinfelder Uhren
> Leumas Köln
> Limes (Ickler)
> Lowin Cologne
> Maximilian (PointTec)
> Mechanische Zeitinstrumente
> MeisterSinger
> Mercure
> Messerschmitt (Aristo)
> Moritz Grossmann Glashütte
> Muhle-Glashütte
> M.Schneider & Co
> Nauticfish
> Neuhaus
> Nienaber Bünde
> Niessing
> Nivrel
> Nomos
> Ornatus Watches
> Philippe Rosen
> Rainer Brand
> Schäuble & Söhne
> Schauer
> Schaumburg Watch
> Sinn-Spezialuhren
> Stefan Kudoke Watches
> Sternberg Uhren
> Stowa
> Temption Watches
> Thomas Ninchritz
> Torsten Nagengast Timeline
> Tourby
> Tutima Glashütte
> Union Gashütte
> Uhrenwerft Hamburg
> UTS München
> Vintage VDB
> Volker Vyskocil
> Vollmer (Aristo)
> Walther
> Wempe
> Wilhelm Rieber
> Zeppelin (PointTec)
> Zib Uhrenatelier


Great resource!


----------



## DelFran12

Thanks!


----------



## Fergfour

Read on ablogtowatch, twobrokewatchsnobs and the kickstarter site that this Rossling Hydromatic was designed and made in Pforzheim Germany. Since verified with Rossling. 
However, this is the only model of theirs that is so I suppose we can't call them a "Made in Germany" watch company.


----------



## StufflerMike

Circula Watches is missing









Circula Uhren Pforzheim - Mechanische Uhren, Made in Germany


In der dritten Generation schaffen wir mit präziser Uhrmacherkunst und exzellenten Materialien hochwertige Uhren in Pforzheim.




circulawatches.com


----------



## Fergfour

Unfortunately the member who started the list hasn't been seen since 2019 so there aren't any updates. A new list/sticky might be nice. Here's one I didn't see mentioned:









MIGMA WATCHES






migma-watches.de


----------



## skyleth

does anyone know of any brands based in Stuttgart? the closest I've found so far are the above mentioned with Laco out of Pforzheim, approx 45km away…


----------



## StufflerMike

skyleth said:


> does anyone know of any brands based in Stuttgart? the closest I've found so far are the above mentioned with Laco out of Pforzheim, approx 45km away…


Clockworks, Cornehl, Dekla.


----------



## i*windows

couldnt find Guinand Pilot Watches - German manufacturer of mechanical watch from Frankfurt am Main - Guinand Watches


----------

